# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Acquisto ed uso di un autocarro da parte di un privato o p.iva per fini privati?

## tommy72

UN PRIVATO PUO' ACQUISTARE AD ESEMPIO UN PICK UP AUTOCARRO ED USARLO PER FINI PRIVATI? UNA P.IVA PUO' ACQUISTARE UN AUTOCARRO ED USARLO ANCHE PER FINI PRIVATI? 
UN SALONE SPECIALIZZATO ON LINE RIPORTEREBBE QUANTO SEGUE... COMMENTI????   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
Uso dell'Autocarro : Stop alle notizie sbagliate 
TUTTO CIO' CHE DEVI SAPERE 
Se ti trovi a leggere questo modulo significa che anche tu stai cercando di capire qualcosa in più sull'utilizzo del tuo autocarro. Per non brancolare tra il buio e le cattive informazioni, devi imparare a riconoscere qual'è il tipo di "Autocarro" che potrai guidare serenamente senza avere nessuna paura durante un incontro ravvicinato le forze dell'ordine preposte al controllo. L'autocarro corrisponde ai requisiti di "libero utilizzo e detraibilità fiscale" solo se registrato come : Autocarro di Tipo N1 - Uso Proprio 
L'autocarro N1 immatricolato " Uso Proprio" 
La registrazione "Autocarro per Trasporto di cose di Tipo N1 - Uso Proprio" : è il tipo di omologazione che viene rispettata all'immatricolazione e registrazione di tutti i nostri Pick Up Autocarro. Solo tu potrai determinare l'eccezione, qualora per esigenze specifiche aziendali, la tua necessità sarà quella di registrare il tuo veicolo come: "Autocarro per Trasporto di cose - Uso di terzi".  
*** 
Uso dell'Autocarro Leggero di Tipo N1 
Privato e/o Aziendale 
LE LEGGI - LE REGOLE - IL CODICE DELLA STRADA 
Con questa pagina informativa, supportata dalle leggi di riferimento e dal CDS (Codice Della Strada), voglio aiutarvi a contrastare, tutti quegli articoli di giornale poco chiari e quelle notizie confuse, che inquinano questo delicato argomento. Purtroppo vige tutt'oggi, un clima di infondato terrore, che a volte ha la meglio sulla nostra serenità stradale quando guidiamo un semplicissimo e regolarissimo "autocarro di tipo N1". 
L'autocarro di tipo N1 è quell'autocarro che ha pieno carico non supera con la sua massa complessiva il peso totale di 35 quintali. Grazie a questo dato, non subisce il blocco festivo che invece vincola il fermo totale dei mezzi pesanti. 
La domanda più frequente : ma la Domenica posso usare l'autocarro? 
La risposta è : SI perché parliamo dell'autocarro N1 (massa complessiva entro i 35 quintali) 
NOTA : Gli autocarri pesanti sono assoggettati allo STOP festivo, ma l'Autocarro N1 "NON" rientra in quella categoria. 
È bene sapere che :  
Il blocco mezzi pesanti regola la limitazione alla circolazione stradale fuori dai centri abitati dei veicoli e dei complessi di veicoli, per il trasporto di cose, di massa complessiva massima autorizzata superiore a 7,5 t. Il calendario del blocco mezzi pesanti 2015 ha ridotto i giorni di fermo e ha diminuito anche lintervallo orario interno ai vari giorni il tutto pubblicato sulla : Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 298 del 24.12.2014 
Autocarro di Tipo N1 - Uso Proprio 
poiché fa parte della categoria autocarri leggeri, è completamente estranea alla regolamentazione del blocco festivo che riguarda solo gli autocarri pesanti. L'autocarro N1 può essere la tua auto di tutti i giorni "festivi inclusi", puoi trasportare qualsiasi categoria di persone "sia nel caso in cui il veicolo risulti essere intestato a te come persona fisica" oppure "che sia intestato alla tua azienda".  Potrà essere guidato come una normale vettura da terze persone, che esse siano estranee o facenti parte del gruppo familiare, che esse siano estranee oppure facenti parte del tuo organico aziendale. 
Questo modulo informativo è il mio contributo per aiutarvi a fare luce su questo tanto discusso e mal commentato argomento. Una volta studiato il presente documento, avrai anche tu tutti gli strumenti a disposizione, per contrastare "quel terrorismo" mediatico infondato, che ha infangato senza motivo alcuno, il nostro 
"Autocarro Leggero di Tipo N1" 
L'eccezione alla regola è il tipo di registrazione : prestare attenzione alla "Carta di Circolazione" 
L' Autocarro leggero di Tipo N1 : lo puoi comprare e utilizzare liberamente, che tu sia un privato oppure che il tuo autocarro N1 sia intestato alla tua azienda. Non esiste un blocco festivo e potrai trasportare tutte le tue cose nel vano di carico, ospitando a bordo tutte le categorie di persone, "familiari e bimbi inclusi   ma dovrai fare attenzione al tipo di registrazione sulla Carta di Circolazione 
Poiché ci sono stati segnalati alcuni casi di ritiro della "Carta di Circolazione" per l'uso di autocarri leggeri (con massa complessiva inferiore a 35 quintali) in applicazione dellarticolo 82 del Codice della Strada, ho ritenuto opportuno riassumere i concetti base della legislazione in materia, aiutandovi a capire qual'è il tipo di "Autocarro" che potrebbe essere contestato nel caso di utilizzo, dalle forze dell'ordine preposte al controllo. 
Le vere limitazioni riguardano solo gli "autocarri pesanti" quindi quegli "Autocarri" estranei alla categoria N1. Ma anche all'interno della categoria N1 esiste un'accezione, per questo è fondamentale conoscere la sostanziale ed importantissima differenza :  
Se il tuo libretto riporterà la registrazione come "Autocarro per Trasporto di cose - USO PROPRIO" non esiste nessuna limitazione d'uso del mezzo 
Se il tuo libretto riporterà la registrazione come "Autocarro per Trasporto di cose - USO di TERZI" dovrai attenerti alle limitazioni che regolano suddetta categoria 
Registrato come "Uso Proprio" il tuo Autocarro potrà essere utilizzato da chiunque sia in possesso di regolare patente di guida senza alcuna limitazione. Per la categoria N1 (quindi massa complessiva inferiore ai 35 quintali) non esiste alcun blocco festivo, potrai ospitare a bordo tutte le categorie di persone "familiari e bimbi inclusi  
Copia libretto Autocarro N1 "Trasporto di cose - USO di TERZI" 
TIPO DI AUTOCARRO per il quale l'UTILIZZO È LIMITATO AI SOLI TITOLARI E/O ADDETTI AI LAVORI 
Registrato come "Uso di Terzi" il tuo Autocarro verrà limitato alle attività aziendali : il conduttore e gli occupanti dovranno essere anch'essi registrati come dipendenti o soci dell'attività, quindi adibiti all'utilizzo del mezzo nonché al carico e scarico delle merci trasportate

----------

